# Duda QSC 1700 de este foro



## rnavarro (Oct 31, 2009)

Con respecto a la tarjeta(Pcb) esta claro la duda que tengo son las siguientes:

-  Los transistores de salidad MJ15023-MJ15022 estan aterizados en sus colectores.

- La fuente doble voltaje tiene tambien el centro aterizado, la salida de los parlantes la tierra tambien se tomaria de la misma, por lo tanto no habia amplificacion de señal, o es que son tierras independientes o existe una conexion distinta para la salida de los parlantes y como trabaja esta etapa de potencia final

Agradeciendo sus comentarios para comenzar a construir este amplificador.

Aqui subo el esquematico


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola. Ese amplificador corresponde a la serie ONE de la marca QSC y efectivamente tira segun sus datos 1700 watts en puente y con una carga de 4 ohms conectada a la unidad.

El esquema quedate tranquilo que anda seguro porque es una marca muy conocida en audio. 
Pero,...no todas son flores.

Qsc se destacó simepre por utilizar comonentes de muy alto nivel de exigencia en cuanto al proveedor (por ejemplo los transistores de salida). Puedes consultar con reparadores de la marca y te diran que varias unidades si no las reparabas con transistores originales de los que proveian ellos no andaban por mas que se los compraras a Toshuiva, Motorola o a quien quieras.
Por otro lado te paso a comentar algunos detalles:

Todos los colectores tanto de los transistores N como los P van conectados a tierra.

El transformador puede ser simple, sin punto medio ya que su PM es virtual.

Tiene un sistema de compensacion por temperatura muy preciso y no es facil de reproducir. No se onsiguen facilmente las NTC de 50 ohms.

Todos los componentes deben ser segun lo especificado en tolerancia y sobre todo en voltages. Por ejemplo el capacitor de 27 PF es por 200 volts o mas! sino trae problemas.

El amplificador tiene la salida *acoplada en corriente alterna* lo que asegura que nunca por mas que fallen los tr de salida vas a tener continua en el parlante, pero,,.......... los capacitores electroliticos deben ser de MUY buena calidad, sino explotan.


Todos comentarios por haber fabricado un clon de la MX700 y me costo hacerla funcionar. 


suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2009)

Esa etapa de potencia siempre me ha llamado la atención, no me explico como funciona...
al ver el diagrama... nomás no. Aparte eso de usar fuente simple... Acaso es como los TDA200x con capacitor a la salida. Pero esos capacitores de 2.2mF no estan en serie.
Como se llama la configuración que usa

Saludos!!

PD: Tengo una duda, bueno, no es que dude de la empresa QSC, pero... Por que en el diagrama del amplificador RMX5050 que se banca 

   EIA 1 kHz, 1% THD                 
      5000 W
Como pueden hacer 5000W con solo 6 Tr de salida de la serie 2SC/2SA en configuración rara como la del QSC1700??? No dudo que los de (en picos...) , pero... Como le hacen¡¡¡¡?????????


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

Pero fijate que tiene dos  de inyectores ese ampli.

Con 6 bipolares resuelve todo lo que esté entre 0 y 55V, con un MOSFET, lo que va entre 55 y 110V y con otro, de 110 a 165V (la rama negativa es igual).
Si da 5000W en 2Ohm, tenés 50A. Eso es lo que manejan entre los BJT y *los dos* MOSFET. 
Cada escalón por separado manejará un poco más de 15A, el de más abajo (BJT) es el que más va a variar con música (¡por eso los BJT!) y los más altos trabajarán sólo con los picos (un MOSFET les cae perfecto).
Todo acoplado igual que en el otro modelo, pero cada etapa lleva sus condensadores en serie con los de la anterior (por eso son mucho más grandes que los de el ampli posteado acá) y eso posibilita usar condensadores de 63V, mucho más baratos.

Si alguien me corrige, mejor 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya me quedó claro lo de los inyectores y el soporte de voltaje... Pero, por que los colectores a tierra??? Como se llama esa configuracion de salida!!! No lo entiendo


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2009)

Mirá el esquema que posteó rnavarro (es más simple para entender cómo trabaja esto).

Fijate en la fuente, abajo a la izquierda. ¿No ves nada raro?.
Los condensadores de 0,047uf están ahí para evitar ruiditos del puente rectificador, y los de filtrado están... ¿Dónde están? 
Son los de 2200uf/100V que están "a la salida".

Fijate que hay un banco de condensadores en serie con el otro (igual que en una fuente switching de PC) y de cada lado está aplicada la tensión de alimentación. En el medio habrá la mitad de la tensión entre ambos extremos: 0V... virtuales, pero 0V al fin. Ahí está buena parte del chiste.
Del trafo sale alterna, y su punto medio va a tierra (¡detalle importante!). Con eso, en reposo, los condensadores quedan con su punto medio al mismo voltaje que el punto medio del trafo (no hay continua a la salida ni aunque quieras).

El parlante está conectado entre ese punto medio de los condensadores y la misma tierra a la que se conectan los colectores y el punto medio del trafo. Entonces lo que estás haciendo es cargar/descargar los condensadores a través del parlante.

En esencia es lo mismo que hacés con los otros esquemas, pero de una manera diferente. ¿Nombre? Leé lo que escribió JJ.

Te dejo un archivo de Livewire con un circuito muy simplificado de cómo trabaja. Correlo y verás más o menos cómo es la cosa. Fijate qué pasa al variar la capacidad de los condensadores  y no te hagas el loco con la frecuencia que no le da mucho al LW. Está en .jpg también, por si no tenés el programa o no te gusta.
Eso sí: Tené cuidado porque como el LW es medio una porquería para simular, camina así como esta. Si lo hacés en un simulador bueno te van a saltar errores por todos lados. Ahí corregilo.
Esto es sólo una prueba de concepto.

Saludos

Edit: Perdón, había subido el diseño con  base común. Ya lo arreglé.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola chicos!. me alegra que les interese esste tipo de amplificadores. Aca les dejo un articulo de la marca donde explica algo de la filosofia de diseño de los ampli QSC.

En resumen ellos tratan al amplificador como un *conversor de CA a CC y nuevamente a CA pero modulada en frecuencia!!!* simple no?

si la verdad que es simple. Pero decirlo, hacerlo no lo es tanto.

Poe ejmplo cabe preguntar: porque covertir a continua una tension alterna que en realidad vuelve a ser alterna?
Bueno, ellos lo explican muy bien en este articulo. Porque si dejaramos solamente la tension de la linea tendriamos solamente posibilidades de rerpoducir pocas frecuencias.

Espero que les aclare el articulo y vienvenida una traduccion tecnica acorde! ya que mis intentos son una desepcion

saludos y suerte.

ahhhhh pueden pasar por este tema para aclarar algunas cosas sobre los 5000 watts...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-5200-wrms-5536/#post96859


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2009)

Gracias Cacho y Juan José por la información, me pongo a simular el bicho ese y veo que sale.

mmm, me sigo preguntando, esa configuración tiene un nombre???


----------



## mark7612 (Dic 9, 2010)

hala amigos de foro yo lo arme un amplificador  qsc 1500 que publico ladelac  ,mi pregunta es cuando lo probe con transistor mj15003 y mj15004  estos se calientan como plancha el voltaje que estoy probando esde 85V-0-85v  que puedo hacer para que no se calienten o lo cambio con MJ15022 yMJ15023 a si como esta en en diagrama? gracias antcipadamente con la ayuda que van a dar


----------



## mcou (Oct 28, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Ese amplificador corresponde a la serie ONE de la marca QSC y efectivamente tira segun sus datos 1700 watts en puente y con una carga de 4 ohms conectada a la unidad.


 
amigo donde dice que su potencia es de 1700w.
date una pasada por aqui 

http://media.qscaudio.com/pdfs/manuals/discontinued/Series_One_Manual.pdf


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 29, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Ese amplificador corresponde a la serie ONE de la marca QSC y efectivamente tira segun sus datos 1700 watts en puente y con una carga de 4 ohms conectada a la unidad.
> 
> 
> suerte y saludos
> ...



Efectivamente hay un error en la indicación de potencia. 
Según manual de servicio y manual de usuario, la unidad tira *1000 watts rms con carga de 8 ohms* conectada en puente y NO tiene especificaciones de potencia en puente con carga de 4 ohms. 

Analizando los datos, veo que en realidad en la época de fabricacion de esas potencias todavia no se especificaba potencia a carga de 2 ohms (lo que no quiere decir que no se usaban con esa carga). 
Si te fijas en el diagrama es muy parecido en su salida a la unidad de la misma marca modelo USA1310 que tira con los mismos componentes (todavia no utilizaban inyectores de alto voltaje) en la salida e igual alimentación de voltaje, 1310 watts rms con carga de 8 ohms en puente pero siguen si especificar la potencia a 2 ohms por canal o en puente a 4 ohms.   

Por último, la serie MX de QSC ya tiene especificada la potencia en 2 ohms por canal (cosa que esta serie no tiene como dato) *y la MX700 tira 700 watts rms en puente con carga de 4 ohms. *
Ya la MX1000A tiene inyectores. 

Habría que verificar si la fuente provee la energia necesaria pero, cuantos watts tira con carga de 4 ohms en puente la QSC1700?. 

De todas formas, disculpas por el dato erróneo y suerte al que lo arme. 

Saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Feb 24, 2013)

hola amigos ando en la reparacion de este modelo de qsc y tengo un problema con las resistencias r17 y r 49 q se me recalientan y se queman y queda en corto todo el circuito espero q*ue* me ayude siguiendo el esquema de rnavarro gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 24, 2013)

Debes dar mas datos como si se trata de un clon o una unidad original, si has reemplazado algún componentes activo, si se puso en corto circuito o se recalentó o si nunca funcionó. 
También algunas fotos del circuito armado. 
suerte saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Feb 26, 2013)

amigo juan jose el cirdui*TO* es el pdf que tiene el amigo rnavarro. es una unidad original, cambie algunos co*M*ponentes resistores diodos. pero el problema lo tengo es con la resistencia r17 q*UE* se recalienta demasiado y hace q*UE* todo el circuito quede en corto tambien el resistor r49 se recalienta s*O*n los unicos componentes que me est*n*an dando problemas en este momento como te puedes dar cuenta r16 y r17 cumplen el mismo ciclo pero r16 no me da problemas. espero que me puedas ayudar. GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2013)

Darwyn Jose dijo:


> amigo juan jose el cirdui*TO* es el pdf que tiene el amigo rnavarro. es una unidad original, cambie algunos co*M*ponentes resistores diodos. pero el problema lo tengo es con la resistencia r17 q*UE* se recalienta demasiado y hace q*UE* todo el circuito quede en corto tambien el resistor r49 se recalienta s*O*n los unicos componentes que me est*n*an dando problemas en este momento como te puedes dar cuenta r16 y r17 cumplen el mismo ciclo pero r16 no me da problemas. espero que me puedas ayudar. GRACIAS



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Publica el esquema sobre el que estas trabajando.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 26, 2013)

Bueno, si se calienta es porque su potencia es muy alta. 
Pusiste de 1 watts?
Controla que no está en corto el driver Q2 y que los limites de corriente están regulados bien. 
Que otros componentes cambiaste?
Ah, puedes subir una foto del PCB?
Hay algunos componentes que deben ser BUENOS como por ejemplo los capacitores de desacoplo y el C4 por lo menos de 250 volts. 
Revisa los transistores de salida, puede que alguno trucho está demandando mucha corriente del driver. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Feb 27, 2013)

amigo juan jose, los resistores utilizados son de 1w. estoy probando el circuito sin los transistores de salida tambien tengo desconectados el transitor q2 al igual que el q1. no e cambiado mas componente. pues hoy estare todo el dia dandole al circuito a ver que otros problemas les consiguo. espero que me puedan dar mas informacion acerca de este amplificador. gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 27, 2013)

Hola. Y que impreso has utilizado?
Puede que tengas alguna pista cortada?. 
Revisa que no esté roto el TR1 y colócalo a la mitad de su recorrido. 
Revisa que D6 y D5 sean IN4934 no van los comunes. 
las resistencias R12 y 13 calientan también? o solamente R17. 
Quita el operacional y veulve a probar, puede que estè roto. 
TR2 es el limite de clip. Revisa que no está abierto. 
C4 es de 27 picos pero de 200 volt. !!!!
C7 es de 1.5 nanos pero de 200 volt!!!!

sin fotos es muy dificil ayudarte. Puedes subir alguna para ver componentes yd emas?

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Feb 27, 2013)

Amigo juan jose r12 y r13 no recalienten, el operacional lo monte nuevo d6 y d5 son los q*ue* tu dices. los otros componentes no los he cambiado son los que trae original el montaje. mi pregunta es los dos modulos hay que trabajarlos juntos o se pueden probar por separado. no hallo como subir las fotos. gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 27, 2013)

Lo mejor es que encuentre el manual de servicio. En algun lugar lo tengo y te lo paso. 
En el veras una serie de fallas y que revisar. 
donde lo encuentre lo subo. 
saludos
Juan Jose

Acá lo encontré.
Páginas 15 en adelante están lo problemas y las posibles soluciones.
Se puede probar de a un canal a la vez. Solamente retiras los fusibles del canal que funciona. 

Te pregunto: y como se quemó la potencia?
Cortocircuito a la salida?
Demasiada temperatura?
La enciendes y al toque se calienta ?
Un canal funciona?



Espero que te ayude igual seguimos en contacto!. 

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Mar 1, 2013)

gracias amigo juan jose por la informacion voy a revisar y a leer un poco de esto.



sabes q me e puesto a comparar  bien el esquematico con los dos modulos y e notado q los modulos no tienen en el circuito los diodos d12 y d13 q van en serie con el tr3, tambien e visto q la r55 no se encuentra y que un modulo donde esta r14 lleva primero z4 y luego en serie r14. no se si seran errores de fabrica. tu juan jose que  me puedes decir de esto. te agradesco la informacion


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 1, 2013)

Los diodos que van en serie con TR3 son D11 y D12. Si no están es porque no tiene la protección contra sobre corrientes, ya que con TR3 regulas eso, la corriente con la que haces recortar la unidad con una carga de 2 ohms. Es una regulacion muy SENCIBLE ya que puedes quemar toda la salida si no lo haces como te dice el manual de servicio o si alguno de tus transistores (lleva 8 por rama por unidad) falla. 
Si tiene una reparación anterior, generalmente es lo primero que un técnico que no conoce bien la unidad retira, ya que cuando lo hace empieza a funcionar y es solamente que no tenia la regulacion de corriente bien. 
Z4 y R14 tienen puntos de conexcion distintos, no deberían de estar cambiado de posición en el PCB. 

Pudiste sacar fotos de la plaqueta.?

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## juancarlosgil (May 28, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Ese amplificador corresponde a la serie ONE de la marca QSC y efectivamente tira segun sus datos 1700 watts en puente y con una carga de 4 ohms conectada a la unidad.
> 
> El esquema quedate tranquilo que anda seguro porque es una marca muy conocida en audio.
> Pero,...no todas son flores.
> ...



 hola hermano conecte tal cual los transistores a la tierra de la tarjeta y medio un corto que crees tu que pueda ser saludos y paz


----------



## Juan Jose (May 30, 2013)

Hola, miraste acá???_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/775469/ _

suerte y saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## SERGIOD (May 30, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Y que impreso has utilizado?
> Puede que tengas alguna pista cortada?.
> Revisa que no esté roto el TR1 y colócalo a la mitad de su recorrido.
> Revisa que D6 y D5 sean IN4934 no van los comunes.
> ...



Tienes el PCB , se ve genial tu trabajo


----------



## Juan Jose (May 30, 2013)

Sergiod, no construi el QSC1700. 
Yo solamente fabricque el qsc mx700 que es mas chico y funciona bien pero tienes que conseguir componentes originales. 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145353/ _

El pcb es el de ese tema. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 1, 2013)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Sergiod, no construi el QSC1700.
> Yo solamente fabricque el qsc mx700 que es mas chico y funciona bien pero tienes que conseguir componentes originales.
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145353/ _
> 
> ...



subo información:


----------



## jose31 (Jul 11, 2013)

hola como estan amigos del foro construi la qsc 1700 no la he podido poner en funcionamiento, pido la colaboracion de alguien he estado calibrando las bias  y nada no me suena aqui le subo una foto con una marca y como los puedo ajustar , otra cosa con la fuente que lo estoy trabajando es de -45/+45 a menos de 7 amperios el trafo


----------



## Delphos (Jul 12, 2013)

Hola José, no comentas cuantos transistores de salida le pusiste, pero este amplificador, trabaja con un voltaje  de +/- 93 vcd y tu lo estas alimentando con menos del 50%,tal ves por eso no te anda

Saludos


----------



## jose31 (Jul 13, 2013)

Delphos dijo:


> Hola José, no comentas cuantos transistores de salida le pusiste, pero este amplificador, trabaja con un voltaje  de +/- 93 vcd y tu lo estas alimentando con menos del 50%,tal ves por eso no te anda
> 
> Saludos



hola como estas compañero, apenas lo estoy probando con ese voltaje con dos transistores.el  reos-tato que tengo de las  bias es de 200 ohmios ,no encontré el de 100... bueno intentare con otra fuente haber que tal, estare informando gracias


----------



## juliangp (Jul 13, 2013)

Tiene algun tipo de ventaja la configuración de salida que tiene esta potencia? (rendimiento,distorsión, tim?)


----------



## jose31 (Jul 13, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> Tiene algun tipo de ventaja la configuración de salida que tiene esta potencia? (rendimiento,distorsión, tim?)



hola como  estas , la probé con otra fuente y los voltajes se estabilizaron,pero se me calienta mas una rama la del c5200,  tiene buena respuesta de bajo a mi concepto ella distorsiona si no se le aplica el voltaje correspondiente, dispuesto en el diagrama, gracias al compañero delphos que me dio esta ayuda esta en un 80%, me gustaría aplicarle un transformador de 20 amperios a +93/-93 para que trabaje bien, te la recomiendo hay que hacerle unos ajustes


----------

